

Ask HN: Feedback on my weekend project - bkrausz

http://improvemyimage.com/<p>Threw it together a month or two ago when I wanted to get some exposure to MTurk. I have a lot of ideas for it, but it's just something to get me through coder's block with my startup.<p>Any feedback would be great.
======
inerte
Some examples would be nice. Previously satisfied customers or selected
insightful comments. Just something for me to judge if the service has any
value before spending the 10 bucks.

------
bkrausz
Clickable link:

<http://improvemyimage.com/>

